# CHICKEN CORDON BLEU FATTIE



## Sowsage (Mar 23, 2020)

Ive been meaning to make this style fattie for a while now so I made it a point to do so this weekend. Came out really good.

I starded with making the filling for this fattie.
6oz of Swiss diced
6oz ham diced
4oz of cream cheese
	

		
			
		

		
	








Mix it all up then wrap it up and into the fridge for a while
	

		
			
		

		
	











Next is the chicken. I normally would grind my own thighs but with the way things have been at the grocery lately I had to settle for pre ground. With the consistency of this stuff I knew it would be hard to work with so I decided to add some egg and breadcrumbs and give it more of a "meatloaf" like texture. I also add some seasoning to the mix.
	

		
			
		

		
	















Then into a gallon bag and into the freezer to firm up a bit
	

		
			
		

		
	







Out of the freezer and ready to wrap around the filling
	

		
			
		

		
	











It then went back into the freezer to keep it firm while I made the bacon weave. Once it was wrapped in the bacon I seasoned with some all purpose rub and onto the smoker at 225°
	

		
			
		

		
	







Now onto the side to go with it. Once again I was limited from the grocery stores pretty well cleaned out. Was going to do some kind of sweet potato but they were all gone. Grabbed a butternut squash and decided to cube it and roast in the oven.

Cubed up buternut squash
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then seasoned with olive oil, SPOG ,chilli powder and paprika.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Time to check on the fattie. Looking good so far!
	

		
			
		

		
	







3.5 hr later I pulled it off. When I load these up with a lot of cheese I give them a good rest before slicing.
	

		
			
		

		
	







And finally all sliced up!
	

		
			
		

		
	











Then onto the plate with the roasted butternut squash and a chopped salad.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Turned out real good. Ive always liked chicken cordon bleu and doing it fattie style made it even better! Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 23, 2020)

Well dang you nailed that. Looks awesome! How was it?


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 23, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Well dang you nailed that. Looks awesome! How was it?


Thanks! It was great!


----------



## RichGTS (Mar 23, 2020)

Impressive - added this to my things to try list! Thanks for the idea


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 23, 2020)

RichGTS said:


> Impressive - added this to my things to try list! Thanks for the idea


Thanks! Give it a shot! It was deffinatly worth the effort!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 23, 2020)

That all looks great !! I love butternut squash.


----------



## disco (Mar 23, 2020)

Fantastic fattie! Big like!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 23, 2020)

Nice job Travis, looks great.

I really need to do one sometime, maybe during the stay at home time is a good time.

LIKE!

John


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 23, 2020)

jaxgatorz said:


> That all looks great !! I love butternut squash.


The butternut squash was really good! I liked the seasoning we put on it this time


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 23, 2020)

disco said:


> Fantastic fattie! Big like!


Thanks disco


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 23, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nice job Travis, looks great.
> 
> I really need to do one sometime, maybe during the stay at home time is a good time.
> 
> ...


Thanks John ! Yup right now is the best time of any to try some new things. If you have to stay in might as well make the best of it!


----------



## jmusser (Mar 23, 2020)

That looks amazing. That is a loaded fattie. Big like! Inspirational


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 23, 2020)

jmusser said:


> That looks amazing. That is a loaded fattie. Big like! Inspirational


Thanks! I like to stuff them as full as I can!


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 23, 2020)

heck yeah Travis that looks awesome, might have to add that to my bucket list.


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 23, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> heck yeah Travis that looks awesome, might have to add that to my bucket list.


Thanks smokerjim! Ive been wanting to try one this way for a long time. I'm glad I didnt wait any longer!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 23, 2020)

Oh my, that looks so delicious. I think that I have to get this on my own smoker. We just have to see about the availability of chicken. Thanks for the idea. Thumbs up.

G


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 23, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Ive always liked chicken cordon bleu and doing it fattie style made it even better!


Me too , and I bet it did . Nice work that looks fantastic .


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 23, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Oh my, that looks so delicious. I think that I have to get this on my own smoker. We just have to see about the availability of chicken. Thanks for the idea. Thumbs up.
> 
> G


Thanks G! Id love to see how yours comes out when you get the chance to do one!


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 23, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Me too , and I bet it did . Nice work that looks fantastic .


Thanks chopsaw! When I was putting this together I couldnt help but think this would be a good combo for fresh sausages/brats as well.


----------



## xray (Mar 23, 2020)

Wow Travis! That looks absolutely delicious!!!! I’m a fan of Cordon Bleu, haven’t had it in awhile.

 Nice job on the bacon weave too, as someone who still ties shoes bunny ears style, I‘m intimidated with the weave.


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 23, 2020)

xray said:


> Wow Travis! That looks absolutely delicious!!!! I’m a fan of Cordon Bleu, haven’t had it in awhile.
> 
> Nice job on the bacon weave too, as someone who still ties shoes bunny ears style, I‘m intimidated with the weave.


Thanks! The weave is not too bad if you just take your time. First couple times mine were not that pretty! Lol.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice looking fatty Travis, I've made a turkey club fatty before, but never a cordon blue. That will change in the near future.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 24, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking fatty Travis, I've made a turkey club fatty before, but never a cordon blue. That will change in the near future.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris! Turkey club sounds good! Might have to give that go next time!


----------



## SmokinGumby (May 7, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks Chris! Turkey club sounds good! Might have to give that go next time!


1 lb of bacon enough?  I only have thick sliced, I'm guessing regular is going to be a better idea for crisping...


----------



## Sowsage (May 7, 2020)

SmokinGumby said:


> 1 lb of bacon enough?  I only have thick sliced, I'm guessing regular is going to be a better idea for crisping...


Yea the thinner the better for these. Its hard to get the thick bacon cooked enough. 1 lb pack should be enough to do one fattie.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 17, 2020)

xray said:


> ... as someone who still ties shoes bunny ears style ...


----------



## checkdude (Aug 2, 2020)

Little late but here I go. Only made couple of fatties before with less then stellar results but had to try your recipe and must say it's absolutely the best! I just could not get enough of it. Kept saing just one more piece. Followed almost to a tee and without any doubts will be making it again
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
this is ad far as I got. A minute later it almost disappeared.wish it was a 5 lbs fattie! Lol.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 3, 2020)

checkdude said:


> Little late but here I go. Only made couple of fatties before with less then stellar results but had to try your recipe and must say it's absolutely the best! I just could not get enough of it. Kept saing just one more piece. Followed almost to a tee and without any doubts will be making it again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it turned out awesome! Glad to hear you liked it! I need to do another one of these!


----------

